# hallo



## susa1 (2 Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen

ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen
mein name ist susanne, kurz susa
bin 17 jahre alt und habe einen hirntumor der
inoperabel ist. wie lange ich noch zu leben habe weiss ich nicht,
ich hoffe das ich meinen18 geburtstag dennoch feiern kann 
meine gesamte familie, vater,mutter und meinen kleinen bruder
habe ich bei einem autounfall verloren.sie waren sofort tot.
ich höre gerne musik und schaue mir gerne filme an.
fluch der karibik 1-3, harry potter 1-6 (obwohl ich ihn noch nicht gesehen habe,aber ich finde die bisherigen potter filme klasse.) 
höre gern robbie williams,bon jovi.doch am meisten mag ich david hasselhoff
liebe seinen film klick und nickfury

mir fallen die augen zu 
alles liebe 
susa


----------



## maierchen (6 Juli 2009)

ui ist ja ganz schön harter toback susanne ich weis jetzt auch gerade nicht richtig was ich dazu sagen soll . 
machen wir es so ,erstmal heiße ich dich dir sehr herzlich wilkommen und wünsche dir viel spaß hier bei uns es sind ne menge nette leute hier wenn auch ein wenig verrückt kannst ja mal in der southbox vorbeischauenwenn du quatschen willst
ansonsten hoffe ich das dir noch ganz ganz viele wünsche in erfüllung gehen und du trotz allem auch noch ne menge zu lachen bekommst 

lieben gruß zurück 
maierchen


----------

